# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  live food- glassworm

## talladder

I'm sure I saw a post here asking about glass worm. ie where to find them. I've done a search but found nothing. If any one is interested I found lot in one of the ponds near priddy. Reply if you want more info.

----------


## Adidas83

whats the size of the glassworm and can they keep at home so that there is constant food resources for my fishes?

----------


## stormhawk

They are similar in size to a bloodworm, but have nearly transparent bodies. You cannot culture these as home as the midges that appear from these glassworms can be very annoying. You can find these occasionally in bags of "boon" aka Daphnia/Moina and sometimes with live bloodworms.

In any case, this thread is from 5 years ago.

----------


## OYKnow

I think I have glassworm in my spawn tank before. They aren't eaten by the fries as they are too big and they swim very fast. Now then I know, since you mention that it can be found occasionally in bags of "boon". Was wondering what's that all along.

----------


## Trichopsis

Based on what little experience I have, glassworms (larvae of Chaoboridae or "phantom midges") are much rarer compared to bloodworms (larvae of Chironomidae or "non-biting midges"). They are quite predatory, and will tackle mosquito wrigglers and even fish fry.

Here's a photo of one:


Also, more info about how our counterparts in North America and Europe use them as live food:
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live%20F...ss%20Worms.htm

Glassworms are popular in temperate countries because they overwinter in ponds, and hence can be harvested even during winter, when most other live food is inactive or dormant. But given that they do eventually pupate and mature into short-lived adult midges, and are not very abundant at all in the wild locally, I suppose culturing them at home here in Singapore is impractical for most people.

----------


## Adidas83

nice clear photo  :Smile:

----------

